# 2 rough collies looking for forever homes



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Two Rough Collie Tri Males aged 4 years need a new forever home. Both good with cats and children, get on well together, but can be separated. Presently in Surrey area.
pm me for more details


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Sent you a message that may come in handy...hope it helps


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for that but they are roughs and not borders.


----------



## mandy carroll (May 17, 2011)

Hi are these collies stil available? Where are they?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try

Gill and Kathy at The Border Collie Spot: The Border Collie Rescue Centre they may help
and also Home Page


----------



## jenny and bob (Jan 25, 2012)

hi, can you tell me abit more about the dogs, would love to have both if still available, jenny and bob - our past dogs can be seen on
bebo.com/dogduke regards



dexter said:


> Two Rough Collie Tri Males aged 4 years need a new forever home. Both good with cats and children, get on well together, but can be separated. Presently in Surrey area.
> pm me for more details


----------



## mandy carroll (May 17, 2011)

mandy carroll said:


> Hi Have these two lovely dogs been homed yet? We live in cheshire, Would the dogs be delivered?


----------

